# [KDE/HAL/DBUS/??] Automonter mon lecteur USB dans /mnt/data

## dapsaille

Bonsoir ..

 voila j'ai décidé de sauter une génération :p

 La flemme de monter mes périphs usb (dsque dur) à la main ...

 Sauf que voila quand j'allume mon disque KDE me propose de le monter dans /media ...

hors je veux /mnt/data .. de qui plus est je le monte en ecriture ntfs avec ntfsmount ... 

 Donc certains me diront de googler .. mais entre ivman dbus hald et autres trucs obsolètes je suis un peu perdu ..

----------

## Temet

Avec les policy hal.

T'as une règle "desired.mount.point" ou un truc du style.

Si tu veux, je pourrai te répondre ce soir de chez moi.

Mais c'est une piste  :Wink: 

Note que ça a marché chez moi jusqu'à une mise à jour de chépakoi qui voulait absolument caser dans "/media".

Je réessayerai ce soir.

Perso, quand j'allume mon disque il se monte tout seul sans rien me demander.

EDIT : http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Mounting_to_Static_Mount_Points

EDIT 2 : merde, ça reste dans /media...

----------

## Mickael

Je crois que tout ce qui est statique va dans media et que tout ce qui est amovible va dans mnt.

Mes 1franc, français.

----------

## Temet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Je crois que tout ce qui est statique va dans media et que tout ce qui est amovible va dans mnt.
> 
> Mes 1franc, français.

 

C'est l'inverse :p

----------

## dapsaille

He bah si deux vieux du forum n'y arrivent pas :p

----------

## geekounet

/mnt est plutôt devenu déprécié maintenant, il ne sert que pour certains montages manuels temporaires, mais /media est maintenant devenu le nouvel emplacement standard, pour les cdrom, hdd externes, clés usb etc., et tout se base dessus, donc tu ferais mieux de laisser ça là, pour être moderne et éviter de potentiels problèmes inutiles  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Okok mais dans ce cas comment le monter en ntfsmount au lieu de mount ?

----------

## nemo13

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> je le monte en ecriture ntfs avec ntfsmount .

 

Bonsoir Dapsaille ,

je monte à la main car cela m'amuse mais avec 

```
fs3g='ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/xp-ntfs
```

comme tu dis ya des truc dépréciés ; ntfsmount en fait sans doute parti.

A+

 jettes un oeil a ce howto

----------

## dapsaille

Ha bah nan ntfsmount est plus récent que ntfs3g, permet l'écriture et ne nécessite pas de driver windows :p

 non mais ^^

----------

## nemo13

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Ha bah nan ntfsmount est plus récent que ntfs3g, permet l'écriture et ne nécessite pas de driver windows :p
> 
>  non mais ^^

 

flute je pédale à l'envers ! désolé  :Embarassed: 

----------

## dapsaille

héhéhé .. teste le d'ailleurs meilleurs taux et plus stable :p en plus c'est FREE

----------

## nemo13

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> héhéhé .. teste le d'ailleurs meilleurs taux et plus stable :p en plus c'est FREE

 

La paix des ménages ?

 *Quote:*   

> Il existe également un deuxième pilote libre, appelé ntfs-3g qui est une amélioration très importante du précédent. A terme, il sera intégré à NTFSmount mais pour le moment, il reste séparé. Il est plus efficace que ntfsmount mais ne tourne pas sur autant d'architectures : x86, x86-64 et probablement PowerPC.

 le webe est un vaste monde

Va-t-on transformer ton post en bataille rangée NTSFMOUNT vs NTFS3G ?

A+ en toute amitié

----------

## dapsaille

ca date du 05 novembre 2006 

 et puis :

Il y a également un deuxième driver (libre également, et venant du même projet) qui se trouve en espace utilisateur. Il utilise FUSE et est beaucoup plus avancé en terme d'écriture sur le NTFS : on peut créer des fichiers, les supprimer etc ; ça marche pas trop mal et il ne semble pas y avoir de risques de corruptions de données. Il sert plus ou moins de test grandeur nature au driver noyau. (Encore que d'un point de vue personnel, le NTFS est un bon candidat pour un système de fichier en espace utilisateur).

Enfin bon j'ai retrouvé la joie de l'ecriture ntfs et j'ai giclé ntfs-3g avec un plaisir non dissimule :p

 N'empeche que je ne vois toujours pas comment configurer ce "hotplugdeivmald" :p

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> j'ai giclé ntfs-3g avec un plaisir non dissimule

 

Désolé de prolonger le OFF mais, pour ma culture personnelle, qu'est-ce que tu repproches au juste à ntfs-3g ?   :Shocked: 

A te lire on dirait que la haine de ntfs-3g te submerge ...  :Wink:  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   j'ai giclé ntfs-3g avec un plaisir non dissimule 
> 
> Désolé de prolonger le OFF mais, pour ma culture personnelle, qu'est-ce que tu repproches au juste à ntfs-3g ?  
> 
> A te lire on dirait que la haine de ntfs-3g te submerge ... 

 

Bah le fait de voire une dll windows dans ma ram me chiffone :p

 et puis tant qu'à être "obligé" à utiliser du NTFS j'aime bien le pied de nez GPL de ntfsmount ...

 C'est vrai ca c'est dingue quoi (mode rageux) c'est comme si on avais un driver wifi GPL stable et qu'on utilisais ndiswrapper ..

bande de masos (mode humour hein ^^)

----------

## geekounet

Heu, le driver NTFS qui utilise Fuse, C'EST ntfs-3g  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Tente un émerge ntfsutils avec le use fuse tu verras :p

 Et sans ce use point de ntfsmount ^^

----------

## geekounet

Nan, j'ai pas besoin de lire des partitions sales moi  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *dapsaille wrote:*   j'ai giclé ntfs-3g avec un plaisir non dissimule 
> 
> Désolé de prolonger le OFF mais, pour ma culture personnelle, qu'est-ce que tu repproches au juste à ntfs-3g ?  
> 
> A te lire on dirait que la haine de ntfs-3g te submerge ...  
> ...

 

Où ça une dll ???   :Shocked: 

Tu ne confondrais pas avec Captive, des fois ?

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> Captive NTFS is an open-source project within the Linux programming community, started by Jan Kratochvil, to create a "software wrapper" around the original Microsoft Windows NTFS file system driver

 

 *Quote:*   

> et puis tant qu'à être "obligé" à utiliser du NTFS j'aime bien le pied de nez GPL de ntfsmount ...

 

Sauf erreur, ntfs-3g est en GPL-2, exactement comme ntfsprogs (qui abrite ntfsmount) ...

Dapsaille, c'est vrai que tu deviens vieux : tu commences à radoter !  :Laughing: 

(ou alors, c'est moi ?   :Confused:  )

----------

## dapsaille

Ha ... mais heuuu ....

 Ha mais c'est que ma vue baisse en effet ...

 Damned ma tension .. vas falloir que j'arrete de partir en flammes comme ca ... mon pov ch'tit coeur ...

 [Mode REDEMPTION]

Pardonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

[/Mode REDEMPTION]

----------

## dapsaille

Bon donc on reprend ..

 Quelqu'un sait il comment faire en sorte que hal me monte le disque usb avec ntfsmount au lieu du mount standard ?

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

source : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&page=104

A priori en changant ntfs-3g par ntfsmount. A tester

nano /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/15-ntfs-policy.fdi

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

        <device>

        <match key="volume.fstype" string="ntfs">

        <merge key="volume.policy.mount_filesystem" type="string">ntfsmount</merge>

                </match>

        </device>

        <device>

        <match key="volume.fstype" string="ntfsmount">

        <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">nonempty</append>

        <merge key="storage.policy.mount_option.nonempty" type="bool">true</merge>

        <merge key="volume.policy.mount_option.nonempty" type="bool">true</merge>

        </match>

        </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## geekounet

Vaut mieux mettre les règles modifiées dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy plutôt que d'aller modifier les fichiers dans /usr/share/... qui seront écrasés à la prochaine update  :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

J'avais même pas vu /etc/hal/fdi/policy j'avais ajouté à mon make.conf

```

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/"

```

----------

## Pixys

Désolé de taper l'incruste dapsaille, mais je suis un peu dans la même sitution que toi.

je ne comprends pas trop la différence entre ivman et hal et pourquoi il existe des règles ivman et des règles hal.

j'ai suivi ce how-to pour utiliser ivman en user (donc il a créé un /home/pixys/ivman) mais j'ai aussi créé une règle hal dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-ntfs-policy.fdi pour essayer   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <device>

       <match key="volume.fstype" string="ntfs">

           <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.hotpluggable" bool="true">

               <merge key="volume.fstype" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge>

               <merge key="volume.policy.mount_filesystem" type="string">ntfs-3$

               <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">locale=<$

           </match>

       </match>

   </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

l'objectif c'est de monter un HDD externe par ntfs-3g, des clefs usb, et les lecteurs optiques le tout dans /media

Donc c'est règles ivman ? hal ? les deux ? différence entre les deux ?

merci

EDIT: avec ce que j'ai fait, mon HDD externe se monte, les clefs usb aussi, mais je n'ai plus accès aux disques optiques.

----------

## Temet

Si je ne dis pas de bêtise, ivman était la solution à l'époque ou les DM ne géraient pas l'automount.

Il ne sert normalement plus à rien.

----------

## Pixys

ok.

en fait, je me suis aperçu que je pouvais tous monter ou voir dans thunar sauf les cd audio, impossible de les lires... si vous avez une idée en passant, je suis preneur.

----------

## CryoGen

Ca ne se monte pas un cd audio... ouvre le directement avec un lecteur  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ca ne se monte pas un cd audio... ouvre le directement avec un lecteur 

 

oui oui je sais bien mais non seulement je ne le vois pas dans thunar mais en plus audacious n'est pas capable de l'ouvrir...

----------

## dapsaille

Il y as un "plouguine" pour audacious il me semble ..

 un emerge audacious | grep cda ou cdda devrait le faire

----------

## ercete

je tape l'incruste parce que www.chezmoicamarchepas.org

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Si je ne dis pas de bêtise, ivman était la solution à l'époque ou les DM ne géraient pas l'automount.
> 
> Il ne sert normalement plus à rien.

 

Et quand ton DM est pas lancé ?

Enfin, si je comprends bien ivman ne sert plus et hal sait monter tout seul dans /media ?

Alors pourquoi le mien n'y arrive pas 

il me lance toujours une fenêtre dans KDE, et si je dis "ne rien faire" il ne le monte pas, le vilain.

----------

## Temet

Parce que j'ai une applet dans la barre des tâche ou quand un périphérique est introduit, bah il apparait dans la barre. De la barre tu peux le monter, le démonter... ou faire mumuse avec les propriétés donc notamment lui dire de monter automatiquement ce périphérique quand je le branche ... et c'est ce que je fais pour mon DD externe et mon baladeur mp3 : ils sont directement montés sans aucun pop up! :p

----------

## Pixys

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Il y as un "plouguine" pour audacious il me semble ..
> 
>  un emerge audacious | grep cda ou cdda devrait le faire

 

ouai ça s'appelle audacious-plugins mais je l'ai déjà installé, j'ai réessayé mais ça change pas.

Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne d'audacious mais pluôt de la gestion des lecteurs optiques.

Si j'ai bien compris, je n'ai pas besion d'avoir d'entrée dans fstab pour mes lecteurs optiques si j'utilise tunar-volman + dbus + hal ?

Mon problème est étrange: quand j'insère un cd avec des données, un film ou même du mp3, il s'affiche dans thunar et je peux l'utiliser mais quand j'insère un cd de musique qui n'est pas au format mp3 rien de s'affiche et je n'y ai pas accès...

----------

